

Pragmatic Guide To JavaScript Now Available - voodootikigod
http://pragprog.com/titles/pg_js/pragmatic-guide-to-javascript

======
red_malang
"wrote Prototype and script.aculo.us in 2007" and yet
<http://script.aculo.us/> claims Thomas Fuchs wrote it. What gives?

EDIT: it seems they mean the book "Prototype and script.aculo.us" - another
one of their pragmatic guides.. I think.

